# The Ace Classic Champions Tour



## rdukeshire (Feb 20, 2011)

I spent the day photographing the Champions Tour pro's and worked them into a Black and White theme.  If you go during the pro-am days you can photograph all you want without huge crowds.  Comments are appreciated.

Hall of Fame golfer Tom Kite






Hall of Fame golfer Bernhard Langer





Hall of Fame golfer Fuzzy Zoeller


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd be curious to see the color versions. These are decent shots, framed well but lack something and are little more than journalistic, not that that's bad if that was the intent.


----------



## rdukeshire (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats a good point.  And to that, Journalistic would not be a bad and possibly what I'm trying to create though never put much thought to it.  These are my favorite worlds colliding, pro golf with photography and though I do commercial shots, this was never meant to hold that feel.  

Here's one of the photos with color, please feel free to comments.


----------

